# GT Sensor Carbon Expert - Erfahrungen?



## pixelschubser (15. Januar 2015)

Hello Jungs and Girls 

mein Händler hat ein GT Sensor Carbon Expert im Lager welches zwar für jemanden bestellt wurde aber nicht abgeholt worden ist. Die Rahmengröße ist M. Ich habe Interesse daran das Bike zu kaufen, bekäme es zu einem "Schnäppchenpreis" 

Wollte mich aber nun erst mal umhören welche Erfahrungen Ihr damit gemacht habt.

Ist es eine Empfehlung Wert, oder besser die Finger davon lassen?


----------



## 4mate (15. Januar 2015)

pixelschubser schrieb:


> Wollte mich aber nun erst mal umhören


Falsches Unterforum.
Richtiges Unterforum:

*GT Bicycles*

Ergo: PN an einen Moderator (swe68 oder Ikosa) und um Verschiebung bitten

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/recent-activity/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelschubser (15. Januar 2015)

habe ich schon gesehen, dachte mir aber, hier erreiche ich evtl. mehr Leute, zumal bei dem GT Unterforum steht 
(derzeit ohne direkten Herstellersupport)


----------



## eric_est.85 (15. Januar 2015)

Hey, ich selber fahre zwar nur ein SENSOR ELITE mit Alurahmen, bin aber durchaus zufrieden mit dem Bike. Habe mir das Rad im Juli 2014 gekauft und mit dem Gefährt schon ordentliche Trail-Enduroausflüge absolviert, ohne bis jetzt irgendwelche Probleme zu haben. Ich bin 1,80cm groß und fahre Gr. L(die ist am Oberrohr als Aluvariante, aber nur 1cm länger als die Gr. M beim Carbonmodell). Dass Ansprechverhalten des Hinterbaus ist top! GT typisch etwas "eigen" vom Design her, aber sehr schön zu fahren. Der Dämpfer liegt schön geschützt vor Dreck im Rahmen und ist trotzdem gut zu erreichen. Ich muss aber sagen dass ich das Bike auch zu einem besonders guten Preis bekommen habe, zum offiziellen Preis hätte ich mir das Rad nicht geholt, da es bei GT nicht immer ganz leicht ist Ersatzteile zu bekommen, falls es mal schnell gehen muss, so auch die Erfahrungen aus dem Bekanntenkreis und das sollte für solche Premiumpreise eigentlich min. genauso gut sein, wie bei den deutschen Direktvertrieben wie z.B. Canyon, Rose oder YT, wo du etwas orderst und es ist eine Woche später da(ganz wichtig wenn im Sommer was kaputt gehen sollte!). Da könnte sich GT ruhig nochmal etwas abschauen, aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung, die nicht die Qualität des Rades betrifft. Für einen guten Preis kaufen!


----------



## chaka biker (16. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe auch seit gestern ein GT Sensor Carbon Pro das ich zu einem guten Preis bekommen habe. Bin die kurz Probegefahren und fand es sehr angenehm. Ich bin 1,78 mit einer Schrittlänge von 86cm und habe ein M, eine Bekannte von mir kauft sich jetzt das Expert. Ich Denke mal, dass du mit dem Bike nicht viel verkehrt machst, klar gibt es auch noch andere tolle Bikes, ( habe selbst etliche Testen können ) aber an  das GT kommt man momentan günstig ran. Die haben eine Überproduktion gehabt und konnten 2014 nicht so viele Bikes verkaufen woe  gedacht. Deshalb sind die 2014er Modelle auch gleichzeitig die 2015er Modelle die wiederum sogar im UVP gesenkt wurden. deshalb bekommt man die 2014er Modelle gerade jetzt recht günstig. 
Ich finde, dass du es kaufen sollst. Habe ich ja auch und ich Denke schon, dass ich da eine gute Entscheidung getroffen habe.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (16. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich besitze das Sensor Carbon Pro nun ja schon etwas länger und kann nicht so ganz positiv berichten.

Das Problem des Hinterbaus ist dass er mMn nicht besonders sensibel anspricht, und das obwohl das Rad schon "sehr weich" abgestimmt ist und selbst mit rundem Tritt am Berg recht stark wippt. Auffällig ist auch, dass man gefühlt "hängen bleibt" wenn man bereits kleine Hindernisse überfährt (Wurzel etc). Nach einschlägigen Test hätte die Stärke eigentlich genau hier liegen sollen, da der Hinterbau angeblich quasi nach oben federt. Sowiet zumindest meine Erinnerung.

Darüberhinaus fühlt sich der Hinterbau nach weniger Federweg an als nominell vorhanden. Es scheint auch eine recht progressive Einstellung des Dämpfers vorzuliegen, gegen Ende des Federwegs wird es "hart" und "wenig feinfühlig". Gefühlt kann man den Federweg also nicht ausnutzen.

Ich halte auch die 130mm Gabel für einen Fehler. Anscheinend stimmt damit die Geometrie nicht ganz. Analog zu Federgabeln mit zuviel Einbauhöhe in klassischen nicht suspension-corrected Rahmen neigt die Gabel bei meinem Rad zum "Einklappen". 120 mm wären wohl besser gewesen.

Insgesamt ist das Carbon wie das alte Alu 29er Sensor sehr klein. Mit eingefahrener Stealth kann ein 12 jähriger damit fahren. EIn deutlich längerer Vorbau ist Pflicht.

Alles in allem ist allerdings ein gutes Rad gemäß dem ursprünglichen Einsatzzweck, nämlich Trails. Die dürfen nur nicht zu ruppig sein, sondern eher schnell und flowig, dann läuft es sehr gut.

Wie immer sind Ausstattung und Gewicht für den UVP eine Frechheit. Deshalb nur kaufen wenn ein wirklich guter Preis rausspringt. Als Anhaltspunkt dient mein 2014er Carbon Pro. Der letzte Preis für ein ungefahrenes Modell lag schließlich bei 3300 €.

Hope this helps.

Cheers
peru


----------



## chaka biker (16. Januar 2015)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> also ich besitze das Sensor Carbon Pro nun ja schon etwas länger und kann nicht so ganz positiv berichten.
> 
> ...




Hallo Peru,
danke für deinen ausführlichen Bericht. Ich hoffe mal, dass ich das jetzt bei meinem Sensor Carbon Pro auch so empfinde. Ich habe mir auch wegen des angeblich neutralen Hinterbaus und der guten Klettereigenschaften das Sensor gekauft. Da ich meines erst gestern bekommen habe, konnte ich jetzt noch nicht fahren. Dies werde ich aber morgen auf jeden Fall machen. Dann werde ich ja sehen, ob es die richtige Entscheidung war.
Ich habe das Carbon Pro für 3000,- bekommen und meine Bekannte das Carbon Expert für 2000,-.  Den normalen UVP hätte ich auch nicht unbedingt gezahlt. Dies habe ich aber bisher bei meinen ganzen Bikes noch nicht machen müssen, es war immer ein Preisnachlass ohne großes hin und her drin.


----------



## cyclery.de (16. Januar 2015)

Ich fahre zwar privat ein Force Carbon 2014, die Technologie ist aber dieselbe und auch die Geometrie sehr ähnlich zu der des Sensors.
Und irgendwie juckt es mir in den Fingern ein paar Anmerkungen zu schreiben  



peru73 schrieb:


> Das Problem des Hinterbaus ist dass er mMn nicht besonders sensibel anspricht, und das obwohl das Rad schon "sehr weich" abgestimmt ist und selbst mit rundem Tritt am Berg recht stark wippt.



Es gibt sicher feinfühliger ansprechende Federungskonzepte. Ich finde es so aber recht angenehm gerade weil - und da scheinen sich unsere Ansichten zu unterscheiden - das Fahrwerk nicht allzu viel Energie durchs Pedalieren verliert.



peru73 schrieb:


> Auffällig ist auch, dass man gefühlt "hängen bleibt" wenn man bereits kleine Hindernisse überfährt (Wurzel etc). Nach einschlägigen Test hätte die Stärke eigentlich genau hier liegen sollen, da der Hinterbau angeblich quasi nach oben federt. Sowiet zumindest meine Erinnerung.



Das Tretlager ist definitiv sehr tief und das muss man beim Überfahren von Hinternissen mit berücksichtigen. Mag erstmal als Nachteil klingen, ich sehe es angesichts der Geometrie aber definitiv als Vorteil. Ist auch Teil der Centered-on-Rider-Geometrie. Man sitzt halt mehr im, als auf dem Rad. Und das vermittelt gerade bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten viel Sicherheit. 
Der Hinterbau federt eher nicht nach oben, sondern nach hinten. Das kann durch den wirklich hoch liegenden Drehpunkt realisiert werden und lässt einen einfach besser über Hindernisse fahren und diese besser abfedern.



peru73 schrieb:


> Ich halte auch die 130mm Gabel für einen Fehler. Anscheinend stimmt damit die Geometrie nicht ganz. Analog zu Federgabeln mit zuviel Einbauhöhe in klassischen nicht suspension-corrected Rahmen neigt die Gabel bei meinem Rad zum "Einklappen". 120 mm wären wohl besser gewesen.



Zum Sensor kann ich hier nichts sagen, in meinem Force überlege ich aber sogar, eine 160mm Gabel (statt 150mm Original) zu verbauen. Fahre aber auch wirklich gerne schnell bergab, sodass ein flacherer Lenkwinkel für Sicherheit sorgt. 
Das 2015er (Alu) Sensor wird sogar mit größerer Gabel verkauft.



peru73 schrieb:


> Insgesamt ist das Carbon wie das alte Alu 29er Sensor sehr klein. Mit eingefahrener Stealth kann ein 12 jähriger damit fahren. EIn deutlich längerer Vorbau ist Pflicht.



Ich kann nicht bestätigen, dass die Räder zu kurz sind. Haben im Rahmen der COR-Geometrie sogar sehr lange Oberrohre bekommen, welche mit kürzeren Vorbauten kombiniert werden, um ein agiles Handling zu generieren. 
Übrigens fuhr mein gerade vier gewordener Sohn auch schon ein 20" Rad. Größen sind halt relativ 



peru73 schrieb:


> Alles in allem ist allerdings ein gutes Rad gemäß dem ursprünglichen Einsatzzweck, nämlich Trails. Die dürfen nur nicht zu ruppig sein, sondern eher schnell und flowig, dann läuft es sehr gut.


----------



## pixelschubser (16. Januar 2015)

Danke für das Feedback,

ich bin 183cm groß und wie gesagt, die Rahmengröße ist M - daran kann ich auch nichts ändern.
Ich habe das Carbon heute gewogen, es bringt 11,5 kg auf die Waage, schon cool 

Zudem durfte ich es heute eine Stunde Probe fahren, fährt sich schon Super, aber irgendwie ich weiß nicht, doch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig ist die Sitzposition. Die Remote Sattelstütze kann man wohl evtl. noch ein bisschen rausziehen.

Mein Händler meinte dann, ich soll nochmal ne Nacht oder 2 drüber schlafen, für 1700,- € kann ich es haben (NP Liste liegt es wohl irgendwo bei 3600 €)


----------



## cyclery.de (16. Januar 2015)

pixelschubser schrieb:


> Mein Händler meinte dann, ich soll nochmal ne Nacht oder 2 drüber schlafen, für 1700,- € kann ich es haben (NP Liste liegt es wohl irgendwo bei 3600 €)



Billiger wirst Du es definitiv nicht bekommen. Die Preisentwicklung ist ein wenig beängstigend.


----------



## 4mate (16. Januar 2015)

eric_est.85 schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,80cm groß und fahre Gr. L





chaka biker schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,78 mit einer Schrittlänge von 86cm und habe ein M





pixelschubser schrieb:


> ich bin 183cm groß und wie gesagt, die Rahmengröße ist M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mani.r (16. Januar 2015)

Bin auch eine Zeit lang das Force Carbon gefahren und mein Kumpel fährt ein Sensor Carbon was ich auch ab und an mal nutzen darf.
Bin selber 181 mit 83 SL und beide Bikes sind Gr. M. 
Bei der Probefahrt habe ich auch L probiert was aber viel zu lange für mich war. Mag es aber auch eher kompakt. Verbaut hatte ich einen 40mm Vorbau.
Das neue Sensor fühlt sich im Vergleich zu dem alten Sensor etwas länger an von der Sitzposition. Ich fand es sehr angenehm. Das Bike klettert wirklich traumhaft.
Das mit der kürzeren Gabel verstehe ich auch nicht ganz. Die 130er Fox hat eh schon eine recht niedrige Einbauhöhe - glaub es sind und die 515mm rum. An dem Sensor habe ich eine 140mm Mattoc eingebaut wodurch das Bike sich auch deutlich besser anfühlt und viel mehr Potential hat für die Abfahrt. Einbauhöhe liegt bei 535mm
Den Hinterbau am Sensor finde ich sehr sensibel. Er spricht wirklich sehr gut an im Vergleich zum Force welches sich sehr Straff anfühlt. Ist ja auch logisch bei gleicher Dämpfer Einbaulänge und dem schlechteren Übersetzungsverhältniss vom Force zum Sensor.
Wippen kann sich nicht bestätigen. Auf Stellung Tail am Fox Dämpfer bewegt sich da nix am Hinterbau.

Beide Bikes sind geil wobei das Sensor mit einer potenten Gabel und dem etwas feineren Hinterbau schon ein Bike ist, mit dem man sehr viel anstellen kann.
Bei den Preisen zur Zeit macht man keinen Fehler wenn man das Ding kauft. 

Das mit den 11.5kg halte ich aber für ein Gerücht. Mein Force hatte am Ende 13,5 kg und das Sensor hat nach vielen Tuning Maßnahmen 12,5kg.

Was mir aber echt auf den Sack ging, war die Zugverlegung an den Dinger. Da hätte man vielleicht noch etwas Hirnschmalz reinstecken können.


----------



## pixelschubser (16. Januar 2015)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Billiger wirst Du es definitiv nicht bekommen. Die Preisentwicklung ist ein wenig beängstigend.




Das ist mein Preis für das er es mir geben würde!
Ich zähle dort zur zahlungskräftigen Kundschaft.




4mate schrieb:


> Zitat von chaka biker: ↑
> Ich bin 1,78 mit einer Schrittlänge von 86cm und habe ein M



Ich bin 1,83 und habe eine Schrittlänge von 81cm. Ab einem gewissen Alter bringt man die Beine einfach nicht mehr so weit auseinander 



mani.r schrieb:


> Das mit den 11.5kg halte ich aber für ein Gerücht. Mein Force hatte am Ende 13,5 kg und das Sensor hat nach vielen Tuning Maßnahmen 12,5kg.



Habe selbst gewogen (nicht nur einmal) mit elktronischer Zugwaage, angezeigt hat jene 11,340 kg.

Ich denke, ich werde mir am Montag Abend das Bike holen. Morgen habe ich keine Zeit, muss Holz spalten


----------



## chaka biker (17. Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute,
konnte jetzt heute morgen auch mal das Sensor Carbon Pro für eine kleine Runde im Wald fahren. Ich fand das Bike wirklich gut, hat sehr gute Klettereigenschaften und auch der Hinterbau war sehr Antriebsneutral. Ich habe da kein wippen beim fahren bemerkt und hatte den Dämpfer komplett offen gefahren. Klar nur im Wiegetritt hat der Hinterbau deutlich gewippt, aber das ist ja auch normal. Auch auf einem Verwurzelten Trail, hat der Hinterbau sehr sensibel funktioniert. Da kann ich dem Komentar von Peru nur wiedersprechen. 
Der Vortrieb des Bikes war auch gut und wurde meinen erwartungen gerecht. Klar ist das Sensor jetzt nicht so vortribsstark wie mein davoriges 29er Scalpel Carbon aber das war mir schon klar. Ich denke, dass das Sensor für meinen eisatzzweck das richtige Bike ist und ich damit gut zurecht kommen werde.
Dies werde ich dann in der nächsten Zeit bei meinen Touren herausfinden. werde dann mal meine Erfahrungen die ich gesammelt habe hier Berichten.  Bei der erste kurzen Ausfahrt, hat mich das Sensor nicht entäuscht.
Werde mit nur demnächst eine 2fach Übersetzung montieren und die Contis werde ich wahrscheinlich auch gegen Maxxis tauschen, den Sattel muss ich glaube ich auch wechseln, klaube der passt nicht ganz zu meinem Hintern, ansonsten wird es erst mal so bleiben wie es ist.


----------



## chaka biker (17. Januar 2015)

So, heute mittag war ich nochmals mit einer Bekannten 3 std auf Wirtschaftswegen unterwegs gewesen. Das Sensor läuft super, keine Spur von irgendeinem Wippen am Hinterbau, Der Dämpfer war auf der mittleren Stellung und alles war bestens. Das Bike hatte einen satten Vortrieb, genau wie ich es mir erhofft habe. Alles in allem, bin ich mit meinem Kauf zufrieden. Werde es morgen nochmals für 2-3std im Wald fahren.


----------



## cyclery.de (17. Januar 2015)

Bilder im parallelen "Unsere GTs im Einsatz"-Thread sind auch immer gerne gesehen


----------



## chaka biker (18. Januar 2015)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Bilder im parallelen "Unsere GTs im Einsatz"-Thread sind auch immer gerne gesehen



kommen noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2 (4. Februar 2015)

pixelschubser schrieb:


> ich bin 183cm groß und wie gesagt, die Rahmengröße ist M - daran kann ich auch nichts ändern.
> Ich habe das Carbon heute gewogen, es bringt 11,5 kg auf die Waage, schon cool



Ich bin das Alu Sensor gestern bei meinem Händler probegefahren und zu folgendem Fazit gekommen:

Das AOS System fährt sich nicht unähnlich dem i-drive. Ich hatte schon ein idxc, ein i-drive 5, ein Sensor und ein Sanction und sie waren mir mit 82 kg trotzdem alle zu progressiv. Bei den beiden letztgenannten habe ich die Dämpfer auf große Luftkammern umgebaut und siehe da, die Federung wird richtig gut!! Würde ich wohl auch beim neuen Sensor machen, allerdings ist hier bei 185mm Einbaulänge die Dämpferauswahl sehr beschränkt.

Mir scheint das akutelle Sensor eher klein. Beim Sanction und Sensor 1.0 hatte ich ein S. Beim 2014er Sensor hat das M besser gepasst. Das aktuelle Force hingegen war mir in M zu groß. Ich bin 1,72 cm groß und ich fand das Sensor in M mit einem 50er Vorbau ziemlich gelungen. 
Es fährt sich damit auch besser als mit dem serienmäßigen 80er. Bei 1,83m würde ich eher zum Sensor in L greifen (der kürzere Vorbau verbessert das Fahrverhalten imho ziemlich). Würde ich mir jetzt ein Sensor kaufen, würde ich es in Richtung Sensor X umbauen. D.h. Pike rauf, Dämpfer mit großer Luftkammer rauf. 3. Kettenblatt ab und ordentliche Reifen, z.B. Minions drauf.


----------



## alf2 (4. Februar 2015)

Haben das Sensor in Carbon und das Sensor in Alu die gleiche Geometrie?

Ich habe das Alu Sensor im M abgemessen und die Stattelrohrlänge von Mitte Tretlager bis Ende Sattelrohr war 42,5cm. Das deckt sich nicht mit den Angaben auf der GT Homepage und ist kürzer als bei meinem alten Sensor
Beim Force Carbon in M waren es dann 46 cm
Auch war beim Force Carbon das Oberrohr 2cm länger als beim Sensor Alu
Ich überlege mir nämlich eventuell auch ein Carbon Sensor zu kaufen. Die Aluvariante in M mit 50er Vorbau passt perfekt, da sie eher niedrig baut und doch lang genug ist. Ich möchte nach einer Bestellung nicht feststellen müssen, das die Carbonvariante größer ist. Kann jemand bestätigen, dass die beiden Varianten ident sind?

Ach ja: ist der Sattelstützendurchmesser tatsächlich 34,9mm wie auf der GT HP angegeben (bisher waren es ja immer 31,6)


----------



## mani.r (4. Februar 2015)

Beim Alu Sensor ist doch 426 angegeben auf der GT Homepage. Das deckt sich doch mit Deiner Messung.
Das Carbon in Gr. M hat ein längeres Sattelrohr. Oberrohrlänge dürfte aber gleich sein.
Das Alu bin ich nicht gefahren.

Die Sattelstütze ist tatsächlich 34,9. Hab bei mir eine andere rein und bin die mit Shim gefahren.
Wenn ich die Wahl hätte und der Preisunterschied nicht zu groß ist, würde ich zum Carbon greifen. Die 1000 Schweißstellen am Alu lachen mich nicht an, Gewicht ist besser und steifer ist es auch noch.

Am Force habe ich auch den Float X gefahren mit großer Luftkammer. Hab dann mit der Zeit aber die Luftkammer verkleinert, da er mir im Mittleren Federweg dann doch recht weich war.
Der Hinterbau am Sensor ist aber deutlich sensibler und fühlt sich nach mehr an im Vergleich zum Force, da das Übersetzungsverhältnis am Sensor besser ist.
Die Pike mit 150mm könnte ganz gut passen. Die Original Gabel mit 130mm beschneidet das Bike etwas.
Ich kenne die Einbauhöhe der Pike nicht aber die Mattoc mit 140mm passte für mich perfekt (Einbauhöhe 535mm)


----------



## alf2 (4. Februar 2015)

mani.r schrieb:


> Beim Alu Sensor ist doch 426 angegeben auf der GT Homepage. Das deckt sich doch mit Deiner Messung.
> Das Carbon in Gr. M hat ein längeres Sattelrohr. Oberrohrlänge dürfte aber gleich sein.



Du hast recht, ich hab mich grad davon überzeugt. Für die 2014er Modelle waren noch identische Werte (mit längerem Sattelrohr) angegeben. 

Das heisst leider für mich dass für mich das Carbon Modell nicht in Frage kommt, da die Reverb beim kurzen Sattelrohr grad noch reinpasst.  
Schade! Das Carbon Modell ist eindeutig das attraktivere!


----------



## mani.r (6. Februar 2015)

Das Sensor Carbon in Gr. S müsst doch eigentlich passen oder? 
Bei meinen 181cm war M eigentlich perfekt.  Ich mag es eigentlich eher kürzer. 
Bin das Sanction auch eine Zeit lang in S gefahren.

Das mit den 185mm Dämpferlänge ist in der Tat etwas strange. Wenn man was mit Ausgleichsbehälter will, dann wird es sehr schwierig. 
Bin immer davon Ausgegangen, dass das Sensor auch 190mm hat.


----------



## alf2 (6. Februar 2015)

Das Sensor Carbon bin ich nun auch noch in S gefahren. Passt mit dem montierten 80er grade so, könnte aber eine Spur länger sein. Möcht aber eigentlich eher kurze Vorbauten und längeres Oberrohr. Hab mir im Herbst ein Trek gekauft. Das hat ein 595er Oberrohr kombiniert mit einem 41er Sattelrohr. Das passt mit einem 60er Vorbau perfekt! Gott sei dank gibts diese Geos jetzt immer öfter.

Sensor Carbon und leider auch das Force sind deshalb definitiv raus!
Ich überlege, ob ich mir ein Alu Sensor in M kaufe. 42,5er Sattelrohr und 600er Oberrohr würde passen. Es ist halt ein extrem Schweres Ding. Das Expert hatte 14,5kg auf der Waage.


----------



## alf2 (20. Februar 2015)

Ich habe gelesen, dass es teilweise Probleme mit der Lagerung des Pathlink gab. Hat jemand von euch diesbezüglich auch Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## alf2 (20. Februar 2015)

So, ich habe jetzt nicht mehr lange gefackelt und mir ein Sensor Expert in M zugelegt. 
folgende Umbauten sind geplant:

Eine Mattoc Pro und einen 40mm Vorbau habe ich schon bestellt. Die Mattoc wird auf 150mm getravelt. Ich hoffe das Rot der Gabel passt zum Rahmen) 

Umbau auf 2 fach, 22/36 (könnt Ihr mir einen Tip geben, welches 36er passt?)
Reifen: ich hätte gerne 2,4er Maxxis Highroller II, die scheinen aber nirgens lieferbar zu sein, zur Not werden es wohl Ardents
Bremsen werden SLX

Die Kabelführung ist eine Katastophe, die Kabel schleifen zum Teil am Dämpfer (gut das ich noch nicht gefahren bin). Gibt es bereits "Best Practices" im Bezug auf die Kabelführung?


----------



## mani.r (20. Februar 2015)

Mit den Lager gab es bei der Vorserie Probleme. Von den Serienbikes hab ich nichts mehr gehört.

- Mattoc ist schon mal eine gute Entscheidung. Die Gabel ist sehr gut. Rot auf Rot wird sicher krass. 150mm finde ich bei dem Bike schon recht viel aber musst probieren. Vielleicht taugt es Dir ja.
- Ist bei dem Bike eine Race Face Kurbel verbaut? Da würde ich ein Race Face Turbine Kettenblatt nehmen. Das sollte passen und sieht gut aus. Ein Bash macht auch Sinn. Das Tretlager ist sehr tief und beim Einfedern kommt es richtig tief.
- Kabelführung ist echt ein Graus aber wenn man sich "viel" Zeit nimmt, Geduld hat und ein paar Sachen probiert bekommt man es schon ganz gut hin. Die Leitungen am Dämpfer immer etwas länger lassen und mal ohne Luft probieren. Bein Einfedern könnten sie sonst zu kurz sein.


----------



## mani.r (21. Februar 2015)

Zugverlegung sah bei mir am Ende so aus. Ließ sich gut schalten und alles lief frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2 (22. Februar 2015)

mani.r schrieb:


> Mit den Lager gab es bei der Vorserie Probleme. Von den Serienbikes hab ich nichts mehr gehört.



Dann bin ich ja beruhigt!

Danke für die Fotos!

Warum hast du dich wieder von den GTs getrennt?


----------



## mani.r (23. Februar 2015)

alf2 schrieb:


> Warum hast du dich wieder von den GTs getrennt?



Aktuell fahre ich ein GT Helion was auf dem gleichen Prinzip beruht.
Zwei Kumpels von mir haben das GT Sensor an dem ich ab und an mal schrauben darf und auch fahren ;-)
Mein Force habe ich letztes Jahr verkauft, da ich ein sehr sehr gutes Angebot für ein Nomad bekommen habe und das Nomad besser in meine Range passte. 
Grundsätzlich finde ich aber das Force bzw. den AOS Hinterbau und die Geometrie bei den aktuellen GT´s sehr gelungen.

Zeig mal ein Foto wenn Dein Sensor fertig ist. Bin mal gespannt wie es mit der Mattoc aussieht.


----------



## alf2 (25. Februar 2015)

mani.r schrieb:


> Zeig mal ein Foto wenn Dein Sensor fertig ist. Bin mal gespannt wie es mit der Mattoc aussieht.



Mach ich!


----------



## chaka biker (8. April 2015)

Hallo Jungs,
ich bin ja auch im Besitz eines GT Sensor Carbon Pro. Habe das Bike Anfang des Jahres gekauft und muss nun leider feststellen, dass ich bei längeren Bergauffahrten immer wieder Rückenprobleme bekomme. Dies Hatte ich vorher bei meinem 29er Scalpel nicht gehabt. 
Sattel ist auf jeden fall in der richtigen Position, sonst würden mir auch meine Knie schmerzen. Vorbau ist noch der Originale Thomson mit 0° und 70mm Länge. Was meint ihr, sollte ich da evtl. einen längeren mit evtl. 6° bzw. einen mit  0° oder einen kürzeren Vorbau entweder neutral oder mit +/- 6° verwenden. An meinem damaligen Scalpel war ja ein 100er OPI mit 10° Neigung verbaut. Das Oberrohr ist an meinem Sensor fast gleich wie das am Scalpel.
Ich habe ein Pro in der Größe M und bin 1,78 groß und meine Schrittlänge ist 86cm.

Ich Bedanke mich jetzt schon für eure Ratschläge

Gruß
Werner


----------



## LeFrankdrien (8. April 2015)

Hi,

dass lässt sich mMn nach nur vom Bikefitter beheben. Wir sehen ja nicht wie Du auf dem Rad sitzt.

Da ich auch eines habe, und ein ähnliches Problem hatte, gebe ich folgenden Ratschlag:

- längeren Vorbau montieren, auch wenn andere meinen, der sei ok, ist das für mich ein Witz, ich habe nun nen 100er drauf
- muskuläre Dysbalancen beheben!!! Gerade bei Rückenproblemen ist es (oft) so, dass die Muskeln im Bereich unterer Rücken UND die Bauchmuskulatur ungleich und/oder generell zu schwach sind.

Und ob der Sattel in der richtigen Position ist, merkst Du nicht an schmerzenden Knien, sondern daran dass Dein Kniedrehpunkt (nicht Kniespitze!!!) bei eingeklicktem Zustand bei horizontaler Stellung der Kurbel mit der Pedalachse fluchtet.  Nur wenn Du sonst Schmerzen hast, solltest Du von dieser Einstellung abweichen.

Keine Ahnung wo Du wohnst, aber ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit diesen Bikefittern gemacht:

- Radsport Schulz, www.scrane.de, hat jahrelang Erfahrung mit Profis, 2 h = 140€, mit Videoanalyse und Sitzdruckverteilung
- Dr. Kim Tofaute, den kenn ich noch aus Canyon Zeiten (war bei Ergon)
- Radlabor

Alles sind Sie nicht billig, aber es lohnt sich!! Interessant war, dass alle 3 bis auf minimalste Abweichungen auf dasselbe Ergebnis kamen.

Ich hoffe das hilft 

VG
peru




chaka biker schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> ich bin ja auch im Besitz eines GT Sensor Carbon Pro. Habe das Bike Anfang des Jahres gekauft und muss nun leider feststellen, dass ich bei längeren Bergauffahrten immer wieder Rückenprobleme bekomme. Dies Hatte ich vorher bei meinem 29er Scalpel nicht gehabt.
> Sattel ist auf jeden fall in der richtigen Position, sonst würden mir auch meine Knie schmerzen. Vorbau ist noch der Originale Thomson mit 0° und 70mm Länge. Was meint ihr, sollte ich da evtl. einen längeren mit evtl. 6° bzw. einen mit  0° oder einen kürzeren Vorbau entweder neutral oder mit +/- 6° verwenden. An meinem damaligen Scalpel war ja ein 100er OPI mit 10° Neigung verbaut. Das Oberrohr ist an meinem Sensor fast gleich wie das am Scalpel.
> Ich habe ein Pro in der Größe M und bin 1,78 groß und meine Schrittlänge ist 86cm.
> ...


----------



## chaka biker (8. April 2015)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> dass lässt sich mMn nach nur vom Bikefitter beheben. Wir sehen ja nicht wie Du auf dem Rad sitzt.
> 
> ...




Hallo Peru,
danke ja, das war schon mal hilfreich. Werde dann mal schauen, wo ich ein Bikefitting in meiner nähe machen lassen kann. Ansonsten werde ich wohl eine längere Fahrt in Anspruch nehmen müssen.
An einen längeren Vorbau habe ich auch schon gedacht und da ich zu hause noch einen liegen habe, werde ich den einfach mal montieren um zu sehen wie es sich damit fährt. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## chaka biker (8. April 2015)

Habe mal nach dem Bikefitting ins Google eingegeben. Ich könnte einmal in Mannheim Dr. Kim Tofaute oder in Freiburg im Radlabor das durchführen lassen. Arbeite unweit von Mannheim und das wäre also kein Problem. Freiburg würde ja auch gehen, da ich ende April im Simonswald bin zum Biken. Wobei ich da eigendlich schon gerne ohne Beschwerden fahren würde. Ich werde mal in Mannheim nachhaken und schauen ob ich kurzfristig einen Termin bekommen kann.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## LeFrankdrien (8. April 2015)

Hi,

also der Kim ist echt bewandert, fährt selber fiel und ist a ganz Netter, da machste nix falsch. Wenns dazu noch in der Nähe wäre, dann ab in die Quadratestadt.

Wär subba wenn Du das machst und dann mal berichtest, was rausgekommen ist.

Viele Grüße
peru


----------



## chaka biker (8. April 2015)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also der Kim ist echt bewandert, fährt selber fiel und ist a ganz Netter, da machste nix falsch. Wenns dazu noch in der Nähe wäre, dann ab in die Quadratestadt.
> 
> ...




habe per mail nach einem termin gefragt. Arbeite ja in Frankenthal, dass ist nicht weit von Mannheim und das könnte ich dann direkt nach der Arbeit erledigen oder so.
Werde dann selbstverständlich berichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vectrafahrer (11. August 2015)

Hallo bin am Interesse einen GT Sensor x pro. Ist der Gt auch für Enduro Tauglich? Gruss


----------



## cyclery.de (11. August 2015)

Hallo, also ich bin das Rad schon persönlich gefahren und der Aufbau macht es durchaus Enduro-tauglich. Der geringere Federweg am Heck wird durch Ausstattung und Geometrie sehr gut kompensiert. Mir hatte zumindest - auch auf ruppigen Trails - nichts gefehlt.


----------



## Grenzacher (4. September 2015)

Ich fahre mein Sensor Carbon Pro seit ca. einem Vierteljahr. Bislang habe ich ca. 1000km damit zurückgelegt. 
Ich bin jetzt nicht so der Technikfetischist.... Aber, was ich sagen kann ist, dass mir das Bike in Rahmengrösse L excellent passt (184cm mit 90cm Schrittlänge). Auch der kurze Stummelvorbau liefert mir ein grosses Gefühl von Sicherheit auf den Trails. 
Ich bin von Cannondale Trigger 1 Carbon auf das GT umgestiegen, und muss sagen, dass mir die Geometrie des GT sehr entgegenkommt (kurzer Oberkörper, lange Beine). 
Auch die Federung empfinde ich als ausgewogen (entspricht sehr meinen Bedürfnissen), ich komme sehr gut mit dem bike zurecht und würde es mir jederzeit wieder kaufen.


----------

